# *Possible* Cumberland Valley Open 2009



## StachuK1992 (Apr 15, 2009)

*Cumberland Valley Open 2009*

Hey guys,

On May 30'th, 2009, there *will be* a competition hosted at my high school (http://cvschools.org/high_school.cfm).

If things go as planned, we would be in my Cafeteria from about 10:00 to 6:30, so that's 8.5 hours.

Please see http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=CumberlandValley2009 for more info.




Your fellow cuber,
Stachu Korick


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 15, 2009)

Assuming nothing else pops up on that date, I would probably be there 
I'd be pretty happy with the events there, but as long as you're asking what events people want, I'll go ahead and make the push to cut 4x4 or 5x5 and add megaminx.


----------



## jcuber (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm not sure if I can come, probably not (80% chance of no), but:

MOST IMPORTANT: 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, and 7x7. 

I really want to come anyway.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 15, 2009)

Where the hell is Cumberland Valley?

You made me Google it myself! 
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...ocode=FSn7ZQIdVyRo-w&split=0&t=h&z=16&iwloc=A

On-topic:
Free lunch would make me want to come. 

Edit: As far as events go, let's just have three rounds of 4x4 and 5x5, forget all the other puzzles.


----------



## Kian (Apr 15, 2009)

i would almost definitely be there and bring kyle.

and since you asked, my most important events would be 2-5 and bld.


----------



## Kit Clement (Apr 16, 2009)

I may be able to go, but that might just be a bit out of reach to drive to. Being Memorial Day weekend though, it's a possibility.


----------



## BillB (Apr 17, 2009)

I'd say I could possibly go to the possible comp. 2-5 and maybe BLD

Bill


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2009)

maybe (if my dad will take me)
2-4 and magic/maybe mastermagic and blind (if i learn bld)


----------



## snckdude (Apr 17, 2009)

80% chance of me going, But is there a normal 3x3 competition. If not ADD it, it is the base of all cubing.


----------



## byu (Apr 17, 2009)

2-5 includes 3


----------



## snckdude (Apr 17, 2009)

i didnt see that sorry


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 17, 2009)

haha...yes; there will def. be 3x3


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 17, 2009)

I'll almost definitely coming to this, probably instead of CC


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 18, 2009)

Like with a lot of comps coming up. If I can have a place to stay and ride to/from airport I'm down.

I have a free airline ticket in my name, and want to use it for a tournament.


----------



## Siraj A. (Apr 18, 2009)

There is a chance I might go because it's relatively close compared to other comps I've been too (4 hours, heh).


----------



## Kian (Apr 18, 2009)

i really think this would be a good idea. it's a little further (3 hours) than most competitions in the northeast from me, but the drive is soooo much nicer than 95 up and down the nj/ny area. I'll take that 3 hour drive over the 1.5 it takes me to get to say, westchester county.

stachu, if you need any help, let me know, I'll do anything I'm able to.


----------



## Bob (Apr 19, 2009)

Kian said:


> i really think this would be a good idea. it's a little further (3 hours) than most competitions in the northeast from me, but the drive is soooo much nicer than 95 up and down the nj/ny area. I'll take that 3 hour drive over the 1.5 it takes me to get to say, westchester county.
> 
> stachu, if you need any help, let me know, I'll do anything I'm able to.



you better come, especially after bailing on me for captain's cove.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 19, 2009)

Kian said:


> i really think this would be a good idea. it's a little further (3 hours) than most competitions in the northeast from me, but the drive is soooo much nicer than 95 up and down the nj/ny area. I'll take that 3 hour drive over the 1.5 it takes me to get to say, westchester county.
> 
> stachu, if you need any help, let me know, I'll do anything I'm able to.



Thanks Kian.
Help will probably be needed, and would thus be greatly appreciated.

I will (probably) be getting final details concerning this competition Tuesday.


----------



## Kian (Apr 19, 2009)

Bob said:


> you better come, especially after bailing on me for captain's cove.



The Connecticut boardwalk was barely edged by the City of Lights. It was a close call .

@Stachu, awesome. This will give me a reason to practice.


----------



## Bob (Apr 24, 2009)

*Cumberland Valley Open 2009*

The Cumberland Valley Open 2009 will take place on May 30, 2009 in Mechanicsburg, Pennsylvania, USA. Check out the Cumberland Valley Open 2009 website for more information and registration.


----------



## Kian (Apr 24, 2009)

Bob said:


> The Cumberland Valley Open 2009 will take place on May 30, 2009 in Mechanicsburg, Pennsylvania, USA. Check out the Cumberland Valley Open 2009 website for more information and registration.



sweet. just registered. i'm pumped.

edit: just saw the schedule. Half of competitors advancing to the 2nd round? There's a pipe dream if I've ever seen one. On the other hand, you could do more than 8 for the final in well less than 30 minutes. just my two cents.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 24, 2009)

Yeah...I'm thinking about changing that to top 16, or instead to just 2 rounds with 12 people in the second round.


----------



## Kian (Apr 24, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Yeah...I'm thinking about changing that to top 16, or instead to just 2 rounds with 12 people in the second round.



well i guess all that might be best figured out once you see how many are registered and the skill level. I'm interested to see how many will make the trek out there.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 24, 2009)

It's not too far of a trek, is it?
And there will be at least 10 competitors just from my school, so...


----------



## Kian (Apr 26, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> It's not too far of a trek, is it?
> And there will be at least 10 competitors just from my school, so...



oh, i'm happy to go out there, but it is significantly farther for many of the nyc metro area cubers than most of the other competitions in the northeast, so I imagine it will be less full than the other northeast competitions. maybe something more along the lines of the drexel comp.

just booked a hotel room so I don't have to drive in the morning. never been well rested at a competition before!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 26, 2009)

Haha...well, hopefully you can get there bright and early to help out then 
I actually wouldn't mind a smaller crowd
Smaller crowd == more events + less stress


----------



## Kian (Apr 28, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Haha...well, hopefully you can get there bright and early to help out then
> I actually wouldn't mind a smaller crowd
> Smaller crowd == more events + less stress



Sure, you just let me know when you want me there and I'm there.

And I agree on the smaller crowd, it does make things a lot easier. Remember how nice it was to be like 2 hours ahead at Drexel?


----------



## ExoCorsair (May 7, 2009)

I'm really hesitant about paying $2 for Magic and MM. Blah.


----------



## masterofthebass (May 8, 2009)

But you are coming anyway


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 8, 2009)

ExoCorsair. You don't HAVE to do magic...

Btw...what are the odds of more people coming...if we have home-made brownies?!!!


----------



## Nilxchaos (May 8, 2009)

I'm going! 

First competition, and I feel like there will be two people done in the time it will take me go... Maybe I can get tips from you all. 

I'm also bringing the first person I taught to cube (and only so far) and he and I can have our first competitions. He is at the 2:00 minute range though. 

Hope to have fun, will be doing 3x3, 4x4, and may bring my new sq-1 for the heck of it. I need to get some tiles though, you can't see the Rubik's logo on my cube. 

I will try and get sub-40 before the competition.

EDIT(sorry): It says on the schedule that 4x4 is sub-2 minute average? I'm out. Just timed myself (first time since second day I got it) and got way over 3:30 minutes.
Oh well. In between timings I guess. Same with 3x3 OH I am guessing.


----------



## Kian (May 9, 2009)

Nilxchaos said:


> I'm going!
> 
> First competition, and I feel like there will be two people done in the time it will take me go... Maybe I can get tips from you all.
> 
> ...



No worries about the sub-2 minute average cutoff. What that usually means is that you'll need to do one of your first two solves will have to be under 2:00 in order to get a full average, but that doesn't preclude you from attempting your first two solves.

Either way, come and have fun, it'll be a good time!


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 9, 2009)

Yes. And bring an appetite for brownies!
As Kian said, don't worry about the sub-2 rule. Just get the first two solves in, and be happy. If we get pretty much no more people, there still is a small chance that you'll be able to do a full average anyway, but don't hold me to it 

By the way, would you mind registering NOW?


----------



## Nilxchaos (May 9, 2009)

YAY! I can still do it!!! Makes me happy. 

Once I get my parents on it. Apparently they looked at it, but didn't register me.
Wait. Need to ask a friend if he could come. That's why! Oh yeah. Getting on that now. Will be signed up by tomorrow most likely. 

Thanks you guys! Can't wait to meet you all.

And I'm not sure your brownies can beat my little brothers. Chocolate, chocolate chips, chocolate fudge, and mint. BEAT THAT. (Hotwheels! heh)


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 9, 2009)

Nilxchaos said:


> YAY! I can still do it!!! Makes me happy.
> 
> Once I get my parents on it. Apparently they looked at it, but didn't register me.
> Wait. Need to ask a friend if he could come. That's why! Oh yeah. Getting on that now. Will be signed up by tomorrow most likely.
> ...


Haha...I've been to 7 competitions, and I've only done 1 full average; haha

Errr...could you maybe explain that quote?
I got the "beat that!" part, but the rest...


----------



## Nilxchaos (May 9, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Nilxchaos said:
> 
> 
> > And I'm not sure your brownies can beat my little brothers. Chocolate, chocolate chips, chocolate fudge, and mint. BEAT THAT. (Hotwheels! heh)
> ...



You mean the Hotwheels? That's their slogan: (Beat That! Hotwheels!)
And if you mean the brownies, you said to bring an appetite for brownies, and I just stated that I would be surprised if they would be better than my brothers. It was a mean(-ish) thing, and had no point.
And friend is pretty sure he can go.


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 9, 2009)

Ah. I see.

Well, if both of you are fairly sure that you can go, be sure to register!
Just wondering, about what age are you. 
Not trying to get too personal, I just hate it when I meet someone from the forums, thinking that they are like 16, and they turn out to be 12, or the other way around.


----------



## Nilxchaos (May 9, 2009)

I am fourteen. I will feel young too. ^^ Night.


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 9, 2009)

Ah.
That's cool.
Do you(and your parents, I'm guessing) plan to stay overnight at a hotel?

I went first to a comp. when I was...15, so you're not young at all.
I'm only 16 now, but I'll be 17 by the comp(6 days after my b-day).

Don't be intimidated at all about age. I've seen people from 6 to 60 participating; focus more on the solving and socialization than try to fit in with whatever "cool croud."


----------



## Kian (May 9, 2009)

Nilxchaos said:


> I am fourteen. I will feel young too. ^^ Night.



You're not much under the average age for a competition there. no worries. you'll have a great time, I'm sure.


----------



## Nilxchaos (May 9, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Ah.
> That's cool.
> Do you(and your parents, I'm guessing) plan to stay overnight at a hotel?
> 
> ...



You are right to guess that they are coming (actually just mom).  But no I am not. I only live about an hour and a half away, so we will just drive there in the morning, and drive home.

I am glad to hear that, and I cannot wait to meet you all, you have been very kind to me.
Guess what! I am almost getting a Pyraminx off of e-bay (2 minutes left), so I may be able to compete in that. Very fun.


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 27, 2009)

ummm...BUMP
It's this Saturday. Be there.


----------



## ender9994 (May 28, 2009)

I can't believe this competition is finally here, it is going to awesome. On a side note, does anyone have a mefferts or clone mefferts 4x4 that they would be willing to sell or trade for at the competition? Thank you.

Doug Gromek


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 29, 2009)

ender9994 said:


> I can't believe this competition is finally here, it is going to awesome. On a side note, does anyone have a mefferts or clone mefferts 4x4 that they would be willing to sell or trade for at the competition? Thank you.
> 
> Doug Gromek


I may have a clone mefferts...we'll see. It depends on if my Mom brings it from her house (3hrs away)


----------



## masterofthebass (May 29, 2009)

Ok, it looks like I'm going to have to leave before OH, maybe even a bit earlier. Hopefully I'll do good in the events I'm competing in then


----------



## Kian (May 29, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Ok, it looks like I'm going to have to leave before OH, maybe even a bit earlier. Hopefully I'll do good in the events I'm competing in then



oh that's too bad, you're gonna miss out on 5x5 then.


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 29, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Ok, it looks like I'm going to have to leave before OH, maybe even a bit earlier. Hopefully I'll do good in the events I'm competing in then


good -> well

Ah; shall I take you out of OH then, or just talk to you on the day and see what's what?


----------



## masterofthebass (May 29, 2009)

Might as well take me out of OH and 5x5. Hopefully I can still stay for the side events.


o. and BLD.


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 29, 2009)

Sorry, Dan...hopefully the comp will go quickly, and you'll be able to stay for more events.


----------



## ExoCorsair (May 29, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Might as well take me out of OH and 5x5. Hopefully I can still stay for the side events.
> 
> 
> o. and BLD.



zomg, I feel obligated to come now.


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 29, 2009)

ExoCorsair said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > Might as well take me out of OH and 5x5. Hopefully I can still stay for the side events.
> ...


PLEASE DO!
It'd be cool to meet you, after talking on these forums so much, yet never in person.


----------



## ErikJ (May 29, 2009)

I'll be there rockin some petrus


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 29, 2009)

ErikJ said:


> I'll be there rockin some petrus



Use whatever method you want!
I'll be using both ZZ adn CFOP, depending on the case. Mostly ZZ for OH, though.


----------



## ender9994 (May 29, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> ender9994 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe this competition is finally here, it is going to awesome. On a side note, does anyone have a mefferts or clone mefferts 4x4 that they would be willing to sell or trade for at the competition? Thank you.
> ...



That would be awesome. I really hope that you can bring it....everytime I solve my rubik's 4x4 i want to throw it. I will look for you at the competition...i will be wearing camo pants and an "eat, sleep drink...cube" t-shirt


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 29, 2009)

ender9994 said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > ender9994 said:
> ...



We'll see...one of my friends just broke his 4x4, but you could def. borrow my EastSheen if that's still available. 

I'll be the guy that's in charge of everything, wearing a t-shirt that says CV Cube Club.


----------



## Siraj A. (May 30, 2009)

I am going to fail so hard.


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 30, 2009)

Siraj A. said:


> I am going to fail so hard.


same, dude. I'm still getting the 3x3 averages I got at my last comp.
I haven't been able to practice anywhere near enough recently. Other than 3x3, I should be able to improve all of my other events somewhat.


----------



## Bob (May 30, 2009)

I'll be the one that looks like he's really really tired.


----------



## Nilxchaos (May 30, 2009)

That was one great comp... Beat my Pyraminx PB. And average I think. I'll wait for the results. 3x3 2H was normal, and 4x4 and 3x3 OH was okay.
By the way Bob, I was the guy who did your 2x2 scrambles.


----------



## PatrickJameson (May 30, 2009)

Any records?


----------



## Nilxchaos (May 30, 2009)

2x2 Average WR. I forget who.


----------



## Kian (May 31, 2009)

Nilxchaos said:


> 2x2 Average WR. I forget who.



Rowe, of course. I think it was 3.10. Something like that. Definitely 3.1x


----------



## Nilxchaos (May 31, 2009)

Ah yes... I figured. When is Bob/Statchu going to put up the results? I want my own page...
That was fun though...


----------



## Kian (May 31, 2009)

Nilxchaos said:


> Ah yes... I figured. When is Bob/Statchu going to put up the results? I want my own page...
> That was fun though...



from how tired bob was, i bet it'll be tomorrow at the earliest.


----------



## Kian (May 31, 2009)

Bob said:


> I'll be the one that looks like he's really really tired.



best prediction in the history of time.


----------



## Nilxchaos (May 31, 2009)

Kian said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be the one that looks like he's really really tired.
> ...


Truly was. And what's really weird was he looks, acts and talks like my Technical Theatre teacher... And they are equally cool, AKA Incredibly. But's it's almost creepy... They are like twins separated at birth...


----------



## jtjogobonito (May 31, 2009)

Here are the results that I remember:

3x3: Rowe Hessler 11.70, Dan Cohen 13.8x, John Tamanas suck(14.23)
2x2: Rowe Hessler 3.15(WR W00T!), Erik Johnson 5.xx, Siraj Ali 6.xx
4x4: Dan Cohen 50.06, Rowe Hessler 53.xx, John Tamanas suck(1:08.xx)
5x5: Dan Cohen 1:19.xx, Rowe Hessler 1:38.xx, Erik Johnson 1:51.xx


----------



## Kian (May 31, 2009)

jtjogobonito said:


> Here are the results that I remember:
> 
> 3x3: Rowe Hessler 11.70, Dan Cohen 13.8x, John Tamanas suck(14.23)
> 2x2: Rowe Hessler 3.15(WR W00T!), Erik Johnson 5.xx, Siraj Ali 6.xx
> ...



yeah that john tamanas guy does suck. who let him in? 

uh i think rowe's 4x4 avg was 53.xx, not sure.

and 2nd in 5x5 was rowe, thought it might have been a 1:38 avg., not sure again, and erik johnson was third, with a 1:51.xx average, i think. something near there.


----------



## qqwref (May 31, 2009)

Wow, nice job Rowe.


----------



## pjk (May 31, 2009)

jtjogobonito said:


> Here are the results that I remember:
> 
> 3x3: Rowe Hessler 11.70, Dan Cohen 13.8x, John Tamanas suck(14.23)
> 2x2: Rowe Hessler 3.15(WR W00T!), Erik Johnson 5.xx, Siraj Ali 6.xx
> ...


Rowe had some pretty slick times. Congrats.


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 31, 2009)

Looks like Rowe had a good day. Can't wait to see all the individual times.


----------



## Bob (May 31, 2009)

im freaking quool. and tired. but drunk. results up shortly!


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (May 31, 2009)

Damn, Rowe was on fire this comp! 

2x2 WR 3.15 avg
11.70 avg 
53.xx sec 4x4 avg
44.xx single 4x4

crazy stuff man. Congrats. Though don't expect to hold on to the #2 spot in the nation for too long


----------



## DavidWoner (May 31, 2009)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> Damn, Rowe was on fire this comp!
> 
> 
> 53.xx sec 4x4 avg
> 44.xx single 4x4



It's the cube 

Congrats Rowe, its about time you stopped being lazy and got it.


----------



## masterofthebass (May 31, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> PhillipEspinoza said:
> 
> 
> > 53.xx sec 4x4 avg
> ...



you're right, my cube is pretty decent.


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 31, 2009)

Thank you all for coming!
So, overall, how was the competition? Worth the drive(s)?


----------



## ErikJ (May 31, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Thank you all for coming!
> So, overall, how was the competition? Worth the drive(s)?



very good competition. everything was nice and organized and on time. no events were cut. lighting was good and the set up was nice. definitely worth the 3.5 hour drive.


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 31, 2009)

ErikJ said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you all for coming!
> ...


"no events were cut"
-and sq-1 was added 

thanks


----------



## Kian (May 31, 2009)

A picture of the greatest magic solve of all time can be seen here. What an accomplishment John, I know we were all proud.


----------



## jtjogobonito (May 31, 2009)

*bows* I look retarded


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 31, 2009)

jtjogobonito said:


> *bows* I look retarded


haha
The funny thing is that he was actually trying to solve it 

Btw, I was judging him ,


----------



## Nilxchaos (May 31, 2009)

Anybody shoot videos of everybody? Just overview videos, of the entire "arena" (no idea what to call it). 
Reason being that my mother didn't tape my 10 second pyraminx PB, and I want to see Rowe's average.


----------

